# Just getting used to the idea..



## BH (Aug 20, 2004)

Hi all,

We've been trying now for 2 years (is that 'TTC', haven't got used to the jargon yet!).  We've just been told that it is highly unlikely that we will conceive naturally due to tube damage (just had a major op to find this out!) and that we should go down the IVF route.  So of course this is totally new to us.  

I have just discovered this site and it is wonderful to know that it is possible to be in contact with others going through similar things.  All of my friends have either recently had babies or are due, so I do feel a little isolated and don't feel that it's possible for them to really understand.

We haven't been referred yet but am thinking of CARE Manchester, as somebody as spoken very highly of CARE Nottingham.  Does anyone have any experience of CARE?  We are on the NHS list now but it will be at least a year and time is of the essence for us.

Having read up on all of the stages of IVF, it does seem quite something to go through but I'm sure worth it in the end..

BH


----------



## Megan10 (Jul 16, 2004)

Hi BH,
Welcome to Fertilty Friends. This site is just fantastic if you are feeling confused or isolated as there are so many of us who know just how you feel. 
I was in the same position as you a month ago when the consultant bluntly said at our age it was time to stop hoping despite no explanation and to swistch to IVF. We have our referral on-going and first appointment with the CRM in September. 
I am sure others will have experinece of the two CARE clinics you mention.
Good luck and welcome again!
Megan XX


----------



## Annie M (May 10, 2004)

Hi BH

Hi I have no experience of Care in Manchester but if you are in the North West I would recommend Manchester Fertility Services (part of the bupa hospital in manchester) from what i have seen so far.

Have only recently started tx so may still have a lot to learn but they seem very friendly and efficient.

Good luck with your tx and pop into the chat room if you like - there is someone in there most evenings.

Lots of love Annie M


----------



## charlieo (Aug 16, 2004)

Hi BH, 

I am currently on the 2ww and 1st round of ICSI. We are with CARE Manchester having most of the scans etc at the Beaumont in Bolton and then the EC & ET at the Alexander Manchester. I have found the staff and doctors nothing but helpful, caring, friendly and sympathetic to the situation we are in. However as I still have 9 days to go until I can do a test (not that I am counting !!) I cannot tell you yet whether we have been successful but fingers crossed. 

Wishing you all the luck in the world I know what a confusing time it must be at the moment.

Charlieo xx


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Hey Bh,

Welcome to FF! TTC means trying to conceive. There is a list of abbreviations and their meanings on our home page, please take a look.

Wishing you luck with your journey. In the mean time why no join the Chitter Chatters on the In Betweenies thread? Link follows:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,11313.new/boardseen.html#new

Laine x


----------



## BH (Aug 20, 2004)

Hi

Thanks so much for your responses which have already helped me to be more positive about what lies ahead.  

Megan, all the very best to you.  I won't be far behind you then, as I am about to make an appointment for our first consultation.  We'll have to keep in touch and spur each other on!  

Annie M, My current consultant actually also practices at MFS.  I had my operation with him under NHS, and that is why I'm trying to decide between going to MFS as obviously he already knows me, or to CARE.  There are pros and cons for both.  I have left voicemails for his sec to send info on MFS (which he had promised he would after my op) and she hasn't bothered to return my calls or send anything yet, which doesn't instill me with much confidence to be honest.  I'm glad that you are happy with them though.  CARE is alot closer to my workplace too which would obviously be alot easier.  All the very best with your tx.

Charlieo,  Good luck - I'm keeping everything crossed for you!

Laine, Thanks, I will check out the In Betweenies.

Good luck to you all.  I'm sure that all of our wishes will come true, we deserve it!

BH xx


----------



## Lilly (Apr 27, 2003)

hi bh 

welcome to ff hun wishing you all the best with your ivf hun all crossed for you 

love lilly xx


----------



## Gisele (Aug 23, 2004)

Hi BH,

Feeling for you in this first stage of getting your head around the treatment - I remember feeling terrible - shocked 'Why me?' etc. but can only say it gets better once you are in it - never so bad once you're actually doing it, and we're all rooting for you.  Hope this works for you - keeping our fingers and toes crossed and sending you +tive vibes...

Laine:  I am new to the site too and couldn't find the list of abbreviations anywhere on the site... any more tips as to how to find these?

Thanks,
Gisele


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

hiya

just wanted to welcome you to the site

the list of abbreviations i think its the third item down on the homepage cant remember what its called now think it maybe infertility jargon

sending lots of love to you


----------



## karen u (May 19, 2002)

Hi

Welcome to the board, you will make lots of freinds on here, they are a great bunch of people.
Care do have a board themselves, so why not take a look, there will be lots of ladies on there having treatment at your clinic.
http://194.72.47.117/cgi-bin/ubbcgi/ultimatebb.cgi

Karen & Benjamin


----------



## Bels (Aug 21, 2004)

Hi BH 

Welcome ... I'm a newbie myself to the boards!

I don't know anything about CARE, as I am based in London, but I would suggest getting the Zita West book (you can get it off Amazon).  It has a whole section dedicated to IVF, preparing the body and tips while you are going through the cycles.  It's a very interesting read and gives you loads to think about and do for you and your partner.  It also expains the processes in detail.

Hope this is helpful and good luck 

Belinda x


----------



## chick66 (Nov 18, 2003)

Hi there
Just wanted to say hello and welcome to FF.
Wishing you all the very best
Chick


----------



## BH (Aug 20, 2004)

Dearest all, 

Thanks for your recent responses and for making me feel so welcome.  I never even knew this site existed last week which seems strange now!

Karen - thanks.  I did register on the CARE site too but haven't been able to logon for some reason!  I'm looking into it and hopefully will get that sorted.

Belinda - thanks for the tip on the Zita West book.  I'm going to order it!  I think it'll help having a good reference book to keep delving into.

My friend's baby is due next week, and another friend is due in 3 weeks time!  Whilst I wish I was in their shoes, I'm not, but know that one day it will be my turn..!!  At least this way we don't take anything for granted!!

Best wishes and heaps of luck to all

BHx


----------

